

My Common Lisp game "2x0ng" was featured on indie gaming site Tigsource today - david_otoole
http://www.tigsource.com/2013/03/31/2x0ng/

======
david_otoole
Also video-reviewed at Indie Impressions. <http://indie-
impressions.com/?p=1893>

I hope there is a bright future for games and other multimedia in Common Lisp
---Some folks maintain a lisp games wiki at <http://lispgames.org> . And it
isn't just CL, there are exciting things going on in Schemeland like Fluxus
Scheme and Schemebricks.

------
david_otoole
Special relevance to Lisp: this game involves procedurally-generated puzzles
so that you never play the same level twice. I doubt I would have been able to
pull this off the way I did, without a dialect of Lisp to use in generating
non-trivial (yet always-solvable) puzzles for the player.

